# 331 day calendar



## Floridaski (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I had seen a link to a 331 day calendar for frequent flyer miles.  I am one of those crazy people that call in at 11:55 PM to book my FF seats.  It is an obsession with me, we try very hard to accumulate air miles and I do not want to pay big bucks for a flight from Fort Lauderdale to Vancouver over my son's spring break.  We need to depart on Saturday 3/22 or Sunday 3/23.  Our ultimate destination is Whistler, so we may have to overnight in Vancouver so we do not drive the Sea to Sky Hwy at night.  Any suggestions, we need to fly Delta....


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2007)

It's right above in the Travel "stickies".

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks,
It confirmed by rough math - I thought it was next Friday.  It is actually next Thursday, would have made the difference between getting seats and not getting seats.  In the past I have just called the agents, it can get very frustrating.  It seems like I always get a call center in India or some other out sourced call center.  I am not even sure Delta maintains a dedicated call center in the US 24 hours a day.  I know the last time we booked FF tickets to Eagle/Vail - it took me 3 phone calls to get an agent to understand that I was calling US EST.  I therefore could book the FF dates that I was requesting.  On the return portion, I could not get anybody to understand - so I booked on-line, used double points and then had the computer help desk fix the tickets and the point balance.  Nobody understood what was going on - but I got it fixed... Oh by the way did I mention I was 3 days post-op from a fractured tibia and blown knee from skiing in Breck.  The doctor promised I would ski the next year and I intended to do just that!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 19, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> ... Oh by the way did I mention I was 3 days post-op from a fractured tibia and blown knee from skiing in Breck.  The doctor promised I would ski the next year and I intended to do just that!



Wow, sorry to hear about your leg. 

 

Good luck with your rehab.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 19, 2007)

To calulate a future date you can alway use Excel. the formula is very simple. 

in the box (a1) type   todays date   "4/19/2007"
in the next box (a2) type  # of days you want in the future  "331"
in the last box (a3) type the formula  "+a1+a2"
the formula will return the date in the future and if you want you can format the result to the display the day of the week. just right click, format, then choose the option where the day of the week is also shown.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 19, 2007)

Much easier in Excel is to go to one cell and type in

=today()+331 to get the date forward.

I use that all the time.  You can also put in a date that you want to travel, such as 3/1/2008 in cell A1 and in the next type in 

=A1-331 to get the date when you can book.  Make sure you type in the = sign.


----------

